# replacement parts for antec 900



## platinumyahoo (Jan 27, 2009)

I need two parts for Antec 900.

I need the top part of the case, which has the grille for the 200MM fan and the usb,firewire, audio slots..

I also need either a new side panel, or just a new acrilic piece of the antec 900 side panel.

anyone know where i can find these? i looked online and didnt find anything anywhere, your help would be appreciated, thanks..


----------



## Homeless (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.antec.com/Detail.bok?no=506

That's the antec 900 side panel.  I didn't really look that much, but you might be able to find the rest of the stuff you need on the antec site


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2009)

Homeless said:


> http://www.antec.com/Detail.bok?no=506
> 
> That's the antec 900 side panel.  I didn't really look that much, but you might be able to find the rest of the stuff you need on the antec site



off topic but would that side happen to work on the Antec 300


----------



## platinumyahoo (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks, now i just need the top, which i knew would be the hard one to find.. anyone?...


----------



## platinumyahoo (Feb 6, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 6, 2009)

Email Antec


----------

